# Making progess, two steps forward, one back



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Going at it step by step per instructions. Biggest advance has been to install new clutch and fit it to electric motor. The transmission is loosely connected to the motor. I have to figure out the right bolts since the adaptor plate now in place is considerably thicker than the sheet metal on the original car. 

I followed a video from the vendor of the kit I'm using to install the clutch. Felt very proud. Then I looked at the written instructions which differed mentioning that the distance between the adapter plate and the pressure plate should be 1.3" +/-.01". Oops. Had to undo and redo.\

Still, it's exciting to see the motor attached to tranny even if loosely.

I keep removing ICE stuff I could have gotten rid of before but wasn't sure what it was. I'm sure there's still more. I either don't know what it is or how I should do it.

Here are links to pics. Comments appreciated.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EHtaadmdbPZ7Fji48-lOBg?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/02kOTU2xv3peQ8EwughTvw?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eipJw8kNx-IWGnmH4dfYgQ?feat=directlink


----------

